# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Антивирус Касперского - Backdoor.Win32.Ciadoor.13 в файлах упакованных MEW

## MOCT

Эксклюзив от virusinfo.info:
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=24316

После очередного обновления на файлы, упакованные MEW стал ругаться как на Backdoor.Win32.Ciadoor.13. Это именно "ложняк" и именно на код распаковщика, потому что распакованные файлы уже никак не детектируются.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## WaterFish

*MOCT*,
Dr.Golova пока не ответил? Ж(
MEW (и винда) - вирусы?  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *MOCT*,
> Dr.Golova пока не ответил? Ж(
> MEW (и винда) - вирусы?


Вирусы конечно  :Smiley:  Срабатывание KAV к сожалению действительно имеет место, я уже тоже столкнулся с детектом "Backdoor.Win32.Ciadoor.13" на упакованных MEW файлах.

----------


## WaterFish

> Вирусы конечно


Вы так можете напугать незарегистрированных и иных посетителей virusinfo  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> Dr.Golova пока не ответил? Ж(
> MEW (и винда) - вирусы?


не знаю, кто там голова, но Александр Марков из ЛК написал следующее:



> Ошибка исправлена.
> Детектирование будет удалено при следующем апдейте.
> Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## WaterFish

> не знаю, кто там голова, но Александр Марков из ЛК написал следующее


Ну, golova бывает голове - рознь :Smiley: 
Если исправят (или не исправят)- скажите.
А, вообще, флеймовая тема.
Никто и никогда не докажет другому, что пропуск вируса, лучше, чем то, что Winda - backdoor.  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

еще одно обращение с той же проблемой: http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=24352

история ошибки такова:
2.11.2006 день - обнаружение ошибки
2.11.2006 вечер - публикация об ошибке на форуме Касперского
3.11.2006 день - отправка образца безвредного файла в Лабораторию Касперского
3.11.2006 вечер - признание Лабораторией Касперского своей ошибки и обещание исправить
...
7.11.2006 утро - выход исправленных баз

----------


## RLS

а как насчет вот этого: троянская программа Backdoor.Win32.Ciadoor.amf	Файл: E:\АРХИВ\Soft\total_commander_extremepack_russian_  pro\Total Commander 7.02a ExtremePack 0.21 Beta.exe//stream//data0054

 причем KIS7 ругался как на архив с файлом так и на распакованный файл totalcmd.exe

----------


## DVi

Вышлите экземпляр этого файла на почтовый адрес [email protected] в виде архива с паролем virus. В теме письма укажите: "Вероятно, ложное срабатывание".
Вирусный аналитик ответит вам, действительно ли в этом неофициальном дистрибутиве Total Commander находится вирус.

----------

